# Cant screw



## Savemeasammy (Dec 20, 2014)

Has anyone ever lost one of these?  I wonder if it's going to be a pain in the ass to get one...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbog (Dec 20, 2014)

No experience...but on my soft Hawx90s only the outside is ratcheted/cantable..   So you've got an inside cant rachet as well as outside...y/n?  Cool...
You could contact a good shop that carries brand OR the EC Regional Office(NH?)...and talk to parts guy(with boot model manuals in his/her bookcase)...he/she'll know what's doable.  They'll probably know some shops that field a steady diet of repairs....at least set up a time with them to have them judge. Fixable or not. 
There should be some either in stock or lying around in some shop, which the Regional Office should have a handle on knowing...I'm only _assuming_..  I'd also _assume_(lol) Atomic uses interchangeable parts..so maybe might be an easy get...(infamous last words..;-))
$.01


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 21, 2014)

Easy part to replace.  Only question is wil a local shop have it in stock?  That is not a part that is often needed to be replaced, so most likely needs to come from Atomic.  They are now based out of UT, not NH, so shipping isnt the fastest, but they are pretty good. 
Maybe your local shop is good, and they can pull it out of a instock boot and order one...


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm sorry, I have plenty of lead in my pencil, just no one to write to. Oh, you mean something like this?

My screw is on order, I didn't notice it was missing until I took my liners out to dry and heard the nut rattling around in the shell. Glad the boot didn't explode. I tightened the rest, my Heads have two similar screws on the back of each boot too, think they say "stance adjustment" from what I can read of what's left of the text on them. The cant screws are eccentric allowing for cant adjustment, my temporary bolt is not. Frankenboot, I got lucky and found a plastic washer laying around that fit perfectly in the counterbore in the shell. I just had to ream out the center with an exacto to get the bolt to pass through.
Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 21, 2014)

Boy was this a misleading title :lol:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Boy was this a misleading title :lol:



One apostrophe would have changed the tone of this discussion quite a bit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Dec 21, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> One apostrophe would have changed the tone of this discussion quite a bit!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very easy.  Go the hardware store bring the boot and try a M6 Philips head flat head screw,  I think that is the size. I have spares in my truck.  I have lost them before.  Make sure you use blue loctite on threads.  If you have know luck let me know.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 21, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> One apostrophe would have changed the tone of this discussion quite a bit!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very easy.  Go the hardware store bring the boot and try a M6 Philips head flat head screw,  I think that is the size. I have spares in my truck.  I have lost them before.  Make sure you use blue loctite on threads.  If you have know luck let me know.  Btw Allen heads will be special order.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 21, 2014)

Not sure how important it is, Hell I was skiing without the screw and didn't notice, but the factory screw is eccentric. This is what tilts the cuff when the screw is turned, like a cam lobe. More important, in my opinion, if using a hardware store screw, is to use a washer on the back of the head to take up the slop that isn't there with the stock screw. I'm hoping my screw is gratis from my shop, we'll see. As far as I'm concerned, my boot is fixed now, so if I think the charge exorbitant, they can keep it.


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puck it (Dec 21, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Not sure how important it is, Hell I was skiing without the screw and didn't notice, but the factory screw is eccentric. This is what tilts the cuff when the screw is turned, like a cam lobe. More important, in my opinion, if using a hardware store screw, is to use a washer on the back of the head to take up the slop that isn't there with the stock screw. I'm hoping my screw is gratis from my shop, we'll see. As far as I'm concerned, my boot is fixed now, so if I think the charge exorbitant, they can keep it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


. You are right if you lost the cant adjust part and it looks like he did. I lost the the screw on the inside of the ankle.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 21, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Not sure how important it is, Hell I was skiing without the screw and didn't notice, but the factory screw is eccentric. This is what tilts the cuff when the screw is turned, like a cam lobe. More important, in my opinion, if using a hardware store screw, is to use a washer on the back of the head to take up the slop that isn't there with the stock screw. I'm hoping my screw is gratis from my shop, we'll see. As far as I'm concerned, my boot is fixed now, so if I think the charge exorbitant, they can keep it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



I will probably try to get by with a substitute bolt and a washer or two in the meantime, but that pivot point definitely needs the cant screw there.  Otherwise it doesn't flex properly, and it is too soft.




Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

